# Any hardcore theoretical physicists here?



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey, you never know... 

On the off chance, can anyone help explain renormalization to get rid of infinities when unifying quantum mechanics and general relativity?

All I know is that, due to us treating things as point-like particles, infinities arise when combining the two and that these infinities are somehow curled up into other dimensions and stuff? I think?

Anyone have a better understanding than that?

I understand this is pretty intense physics but maybe there's some genius who's joined up whilst I have been inactive?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

42


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

My reaction upon reading this.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

BCluxor said:


> 42


It could well be, as we don't even know the question... but it's unlikely, I think.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This should clear things up in a simple way

View attachment 50465


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

BCluxor said:


> 42


you are psychic! That's what I was gonna say! Is there an equation to figure the odds of THAT happening?


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, I know the price of Quantums is going to increase if their mechanics unionize.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

BCluxor said:


> 42


Is your car powered by an improbability drive?


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

Unify quantum mechanics and general relativity? Yikes!

Didn't you hear that Stephen Hawking said Black Holes can not be sustained?

I'm still trying to light the barbecue.


----------



## jackate (Oct 17, 2013)

PandaMan said:


> Hey, you never know...
> 
> On the off chance, can anyone help explain renormalization to get rid of infinities when unifying quantum mechanics and general relativity?
> 
> ...


I don't think you can get rid of infinities! If you did then we would all find ourselves living in a fishbowl wondering what is on the other side. That is the wonder of the universe isn't it? When we look at it, it is infinitely large, when we break down the smallest partials even quantum mechanics no longer applies as does any other theories. Something created the Universe and added the illusion of biological beings, which most likely in their present form will never be able to grasp the true reality of their existence. I hope that explains it for you.


----------

